# New Zealand



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i wasn't wanting to post this because i remember talking to a few members about this already and i'm starting to feel like one of those guys who just talks about stuff but never actually does it.. anyway. i'm considering relocating to New Zealand next fall. Wellington to be exact around next winter(canada winter/ new zealand spring summer). basically i need to make some contacts and maybe even try to round up some job offers to help me get a work to residency visa. i'm not sure if all i need is an offer just so they know i can find a job or what but i have little doubt i will find one when i get there. if anyone knows any GC's in wellington that would be cool. i will even be able solve the debate as to whether or not they have better hot muds down under. 

Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

If you meet the flight of the conchords can you get me there autograph!? :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Best of luck on your change Ben.. I sincerely wish the best for you and your family :thumbsup:..:yes:







psst...pm me about the sheep...:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

my sister has actually seen jemaine walking around with his boy in wellington on more than one occasion. i think they are nieghbours. thank you moore. i'm headed for greener pastures(more sheep).:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> my sister has actually seen jemaine walking around with his boy in wellington on more than one occasion. i think they are nieghbours. thank you moore. i'm headed for greener pastures(more sheep).:thumbup:


That's cool bro! Ya best of luck!! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If your going to do it, do it well your young, that way you wont have any regrets later in life.

And since were talking about the boys down under, Our canucks in uniform were honouring them today, I guess their not a bad bunch of fellows after all Carpentaper.

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/04/21/newfoundlanders-honour-anzac-brothers-kent

Make sure you send us pics of your kids first pet sheep


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> If your going to do it, do it well your young, that way you wont have any regrets later in life.
> 
> And since were talking about the boys down under, Our canucks in uniform were honouring them today, I guess their not a bad bunch of fellows after all Carpentaper.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Your kid's first pet sheep!?
They don't really have pet sheeps do they!? :laughing:
Do they!? :blink:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

when are all the kiwi's gonna finish their sunday afternoon and come online? i guess it's only three thirty in the afternoon for them. i should hope they have something better to do than be on here.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> when are all the kiwi's gonna finish their sunday afternoon and come online? i guess it's only three thirty in the afternoon for them. i should hope they have something better to do than be on here.


Ya what the hell! Where are all these guys?! C'mon slackers!!

Hey!? While we wait....who wants a sneak peek at the delko internal applicator video? :shifty: Shhh....
Don't tell anyone...
I'm just keeping it private for now, its not released to the public yet because I just released the venetian plaster one and I want it to get a little more attention before I upload another and fly right by it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> when are all the kiwi's gonna finish their sunday afternoon and come online? i guess it's only three thirty in the afternoon for them. i should hope they have something better to do than be on here.


Been working all day for me (Sunday) Re painting out a hairdressers.

If you PM Lloydnz, Hes a member here, Watching but dosnt post much, Seems and ok dude from some pms, Hes in wellington, And there is a drywall store called the plastercentre also in wellington, You build as well dont you carpy so is not like your there to take work from him, Maybe he could forward your name to some builders etc, Thats all i got.

And i dont have a pet sheep, Unless this counts:blink::blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Been working all day for me (Sunday) Re painting out a hairdressers.
> 
> If you PM Lloydnz, Hes a member here, Watching but dosnt post much, Seems and ok dude from some pms, Hes in wellington, And there is a drywall store called the plastercentre also in wellington, You build as well dont you carpy so is not like your there to take work from him, Maybe he could forward your name to some builders etc, Thats all i got.
> 
> And i dont have a pet sheep, Unless this counts:blink::blink:


why is your sheeps tail gone,,, what did ewe do to her:blink:

I hear Greymouth is in dire need of a good taper, is that true Cazna:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> why is your sheeps tail gone,,, what did ewe do to her:blink:
> 
> I hear Greymouth is in dire need of a good taper, is that true Cazna:whistling2:


Actually its a bit dead here for new drywall work, Im mostly paintling etc, Builders are very quiet, The mine blowing up has caused a semi recession etc. Have you considered christchurch carp, Earthquake rebuild work, Decades of it to come, New city getting planned, House repairs, New homes, Thousands of tradesman needed, History in the making as we speak.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have thought of christchurch but i have family in wellington. my sister and nephew and mom are in wellington. that ferry costs too much so i know i wouldn't see them enough. but it is an option if i can't find work in wellington. no offense to the south islanders but i think i would try moving north first. if i am going to move half way across the planet i would like it to at least be a little bit warmer than here. my understanding is the south islands climate is very similar to here.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fair enough, Familys a good reason for wellington, Im not sure whats happening there, I sure you will find something.

As for the south island weather, Your a bit wrong on that, Yes central and lower can get a bit cold, The tops very warm, West is humid with steady temperature and no snow, North island weather storms have been nasty in the last few years, Wellington is called Windy Wellington, Im sure you can guess why, But it drys the mud well, so they say.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You would get work in Christchurch Carp but there's a huge accomodation shortage there, I'm an hour south and we are getting the same way, Like Caz said try Lloydnz, he might be able to point you in the right direction.
If you are ever down this way you could eat....um....I mean "meet" Julie the DWT mascot......with mashed spuds, baked kumara, peas, gravy :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> If you are ever down this way you could eat....um....I mean "meet" Julie the DWT mascot......with mashed spuds, baked kumara, peas, gravy :whistling2:










Listen here sheep shagger

If you







Julie,,,,,, then


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the one ya want to eat Kiwiman! Let Julie be!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i knew this thread would turn to sheep. enjoy!


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

hi carpentaper have been away for the weekend read your post this morning so rang a contact for you have pm you details plus some trade recruitment agencies loking for drywallers hope this helps Lloyd


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Listen here sheep shagger
> 
> If you
> 
> ...


No worries, she's safe for now. 

:w00t: I know ........We could eat her brother.... ewesless, here's a pic...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> No worries, she's safe for now.
> 
> :w00t: I know ........We could eat her brother.... ewesless, here's a pic...


Anyone here seen 2Buck  I'm starting to get a little nervous he hasn't retaliated yet.......he might be cooking up something big


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Anyone here seen 2Buck  I'm starting to get a little nervous he hasn't retaliated yet.......he might be cooking up something big


Why would I retaliate , that is the most sexxy sheep I have ever seen:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Why would I retaliate , that is the most sexxy sheep I have ever seen:thumbup:


Hahahaha!! LMAO


----------



## Bentex4u (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, ha ha ha...... it's so funny and interesting...........but i like it.


----------

